# I love construction, but I hate my customers!



## healthyhomes (Mar 14, 2008)

I am actually considered quite the "people person" among my piers. I am able to build trust between myself and my clients, able to sell effectively, and am usually good at making people happy. However, I find myself just dispising my customers lately. Having to give in to ridiculous demands, explain things to them like a baby, put up with the "I watch all the hottest renovation TV shows therefore I know everything attitude" driving me nuts.

Do any of you guys feel like this? Is this just a phase Im going through? Maybe I should just start building spec homes and say "We build good houses, buy it if you want, if not GET THE **** OUT!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just relax. I always try to remember its just a job. Do what you have to do and then go home. Save your ulcers for tax season..


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

(Who doesnt) love construction , and hate there customers sometimes.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you really want this out there on the internet? Just sayin.

Contact your favorite mod if not.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

healthyhomes said:


> I am actually considered quite the "people person" among my piers. I am able to build trust between myself and my clients, able to sell effectively, and am usually good at making people happy. However, I find myself just dispising my customers lately. Having to give in to ridiculous demands, explain things to them like a baby, put up with the "I watch all the hottest renovation TV shows therefore I know everything attitude" driving me nuts.
> 
> Do any of you guys feel like this? Is this just a phase Im going through? Maybe I should just start building spec homes and say "We build good houses, buy it if you want, if not GET THE **** OUT!


I understand..I hate customers too..But I hate your customers more..because they aren't my customers.....be glad you have customers..as long as they pay.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Do you really want this out there on the internet? Just sayin.
> 
> Contact your favorite mod if not.


Good point. For the record I love all of my home remodeling customers in Dayton, Ohio. Call us today to be treated with respect. Its obvious our competition doesnt care about you and your bathroom remodeling basement finishing renovations in Dayton, Ohio like we do.

:whistling:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Hate is to strong a word for me, in this case. Some are annoying and petty, but most have been great go deal with in retrospect. Sounds like Ive been lucky.

Selections and the schedule, and making the HO understand how the two connect is VERY annoying. Its incredible how people think.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

They irritate the snot out of me until they pay me with a signed check. If they pay me with 100.00 bills, I kinda love them.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I think we all move in and out of these stages.

I know sometimes I just hit rough periods where it's just one difficult or annoying thing after another. I have to remind myself that this is just a phase I'm passing through and then things will smooth out again after awhile. 

We're just more sensitive and pay more attention when we're in a choppy sea kind of time, I think.....


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Just finished a job with great customers...however i've had some PITA. 

I have to say though the majority of people I deal with are pretty reasonable, everyone has their days when they are in a good or bad mood. 

I think the ones I don't really want to deal with I can tell pretty quick upon the initial meeting, just that personality type I pick up on that gives me the feeling I want to jump back into my van and leave.

I'll humour them however i've turned down more than one job just based on a gut feeling about someone. Everytime I've been slow and taken these characters on just because it's work, i've regretted it. I don't run into these people very often though.


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

healthyhomes said:


> I am actually considered quite the "people person" among my piers. I am able to build trust between myself and my clients, able to sell effectively, and am usually good at making people happy. However, I find myself just dispising my customers lately. Having to give in to ridiculous demands, explain things to them like a baby, put up with the "I watch all the hottest renovation TV shows therefore I know everything attitude" driving me nuts.
> 
> Do any of you guys feel like this? Is this just a phase Im going through? Maybe I should just start building spec homes and say "We build good houses, buy it if you want, if not GET THE **** OUT!


People who watch those , Do know it all.

These people are what you call "Dreamers"

If they know more than you just because they're tv show installed finished product faster then the next commercial. Call them out

Make them Pay for it !!!!! Let them know this is the real world.


----------



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

*I Love Construction, But I Hate My Customers!*

If you go the spec house route. You get to love your banker although they may not love you back, you get to love your realtor, again they may not love you back. The banker will only love you when you get a sale and make a note payment, the realtor will only love you when you finish the most amazing house on an amazing lot at an amazing sale price, usually 10% lower than everyone elses. And when you add so many extras that it sells itself and the next 3 to boot. I know a lady that is her own contractor and her own realtor at the same time. She has two cell phones so she text herself about why the realtor can't sell the house that the contractor built wrong and then overpriced. If her banker ever realizes that their not two different people it'll hit the fan.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

healthyhomes said:


> I am actually considered quite the "people person" among my* piers*. I am able to build trust between myself and my clients, able to sell effectively, and am usually good at making people happy. However, I find myself just dispising my customers lately. Having to give in to ridiculous demands, explain things to them like a baby, put up with the "I watch all the hottest renovation TV shows therefore I know everything attitude" driving me nuts.
> 
> Do any of you guys feel like this? Is this just a phase Im going through? Maybe I should just start building spec homes and say "We build good houses, buy it if you want, if not GET THE **** OUT!


A real people person wouldn't have to go the the waterfront to qualify. :>)

You're probably just having a bad day. It'll pass and then you'll love them again. Them that watch those shows are either curious DIY'ers or customers wanting to be educated consumers. 

An educated consumer can be a great client. You sometimes have to remind them that you don't know how to fit their project into 22 minutes though. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Good point. For the record I love all of my home remodeling customers in Dayton, Ohio. Call us today to be treated with respect. Its obvious our competition doesnt care about you and your bathroom remodeling basement finishing renovations in Dayton, Ohio like we do.
> 
> :whistling:


At Alone Eagle Remodeling, we feel the same way as Matt from Ohio Home Doctor... Except we're located in Enola, Pa - a small town just outside of Harrisburg, Pennsylvania!

Tags: ohio, pennsylvania, home, remodeling, renovation........
:laughing::laughing::laughing: :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> At Alone Eagle Remodeling, we feel the same way as Matt from Ohio Home Doctor... Except we're located in Enola, Pa - a small town just outside of Harrisburg, Pennsylvania!
> 
> Tags: ohio, pennsylvania, home, remodeling, renovation........
> :laughing::laughing::laughing: :blink:


And I didnt think anyone noticed... :laughing:


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

I use to stress over problems before I grew old and wise. Now I just tell myself "I do floors, not brain surgery, there are deadlines but no emergency's"


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't hate my customers. I hate the DIY and HGTV channels. Tell a customer that their full gut kitchen will take 4-6 weeks with cabinets on site, and they say why so long, they do it on tv in 3 days! It's hard not to laugh.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ECSOWNER said:


> I don't hate my customers. I hate the DIY and HGTV channels. Tell a customer that their full gut kitchen will take 4-6 weeks with cabinets on site, and they say why so long, they do it on tv in 3 days! It's hard not to laugh.


:laughing:
I saw the Property Brothers do a floor and talking about doing it the right way... (It was a Jersey mud job) (idiots)


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

This thread is currently third on google for 'contractor hates customers'. #2 is a past thread here, and number one was a customer blogging about bozo electricians. :thumbup:


----------



## aureliconstruct (Dec 9, 2011)

Try working for a company as a sub for a little while, then go back.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

ECSOWNER said:


> I don't hate my customers. I hate the DIY and HGTV channels. Tell a customer that their full gut kitchen will take 4-6 weeks with cabinets on site, and they say why so long, they do it on tv in 3 days! It's hard not to laugh.


I think that the TV shows have helped plant the seeds that make people want to remodel.
The TV show got you in the door now its your job to educate them why it takes longer that 3 days to do a kitchen correctly.


----------



## healthyhomes (Mar 14, 2008)

jmiller said:


> This thread is currently third on google for 'contractor hates customers'. #2 is a past thread here, and number one was a customer blogging about bozo electricians. :thumbup:


DAMN IT, Now I have gone and done it... LOL, It's number 1 on google as of this moment. FML


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Cory,hope you doing all right.

Dont let people get to you man...it will be waste of your nerves..those brains cells dont repair and you are right..around here people have champagne taste with beer budget...

Remember its Winnipeg...I had lady drive from Fort Richmond to North End in -30 because turkey was .30 cents cheaper...

Unfortunately thats kind of a crowd we serve this days...I had to add coving tiles outside of scope of work today only based on fact that guy was going to give me reference which is highway robbery.

Dont let that bother you though,keep your head up.

Met your dad about a month ago,seems like a great man.

Have a good one this year.

Gabe.


----------



## healthyhomes (Mar 14, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> Hey Cory,hope you doing all right.
> 
> Dont let people get to you man...it will be waste of your nerves..those brains cells dont repair and you are right..around here people have champagne taste with beer budget...
> 
> ...




Thanks for the boost Gabe. We should go out for a beer sometime. I still want to talk about you doing some of our masonry work!


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

healthyhomes said:


> Thanks for the boost Gabe. We should go out for a beer sometime. I still want to talk about you doing some of our masonry work!


Definetly,anytime you feel like it...Sorry about that garden planter btw,I have jammed to the neck in December...

Give me a shout,pretty sure you got my email or cell(you can also get it off my profile here) and we can def have a beer and discuss some things.

Have a great evening.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

This thread is now number 1 in a Google search for contractor hates customers. Way to go guys!!!!


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I do wonder who and how many would be searching "contractor hates customers". Never entered my mind until I started reading this thread.

Even still, there is an edit function for anyone thinking oops. Mods are standing by to help once that option expires.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

True David, although it is ranking at #9 for the phrase "I hate my customers", so with a few more posts and page views, we should be able to make it the de facto thread on everyone who hates customers. Everyone from retail salespeople to hairdressers and bank tellers will be able to read this thread and feel relieved and not alone because one man was courageous enough to lead the charge and scream at the top of the mountain his disdain for the people who put food on his table.

Just sayin'


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

Scribbles said:


> . . . .
> 
> If you want to have great customers, be a great contractor. . . . .
> 
> ...


So true. Your last sentence says it all.


----------



## NewJhack (Jan 4, 2016)

I hate the... Bah not worth it.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

NewJhack said:


> I hate the... Bah not worth it.


You posted on a 3 year old thread.. please... do tell.


----------



## NewJhack (Jan 4, 2016)

heavy_d said:


> You posted on a 3 year old thread.. please... do tell.


Not in the mood. Internalizing the hate. Edited my previous post (rant).


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I hate when I get sucked into a old azz thread!!!! Damn it


----------

